# I indexed cyotheking's finger tricks video



## nop (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks cyotheking for your very helpful video!

I kept clicking around in it randomly hunting for different moves I was working on, ended up doing this,
then thought maybe others could benefit.

I also posted it in the video comments section as usable links.

Hope people find his video as useful as I did!

*edited to remove errant text*



Spoiler: 00:26 - How To Hold The Cube













Spoiler: 00:41 - U and U'













Spoiler: 01:04 - R and L, R2, L2, and How to Grip













Spoiler: 01:33 - G Perm Grip Examples













Spoiler: 01:45 - D Moves Introduction













Spoiler: 02:00 - D', D (Ring Finger)













Spoiler: 02:08 - D2, Flick Ring and Pinky













Spoiler: 02:36 - D2 Use Example 1 (Cross offset is common)













Spoiler: 02:51 - D2 Example 2 (A Perm)













Spoiler: 03:08 - D2 Showing Alternate Flick Method (swap fingers)













Spoiler: 03:20 - D Move Push, (really useful, makes E Perm Example really fast, uses one finger instead of hand alternation)













Spoiler: 03:40 - U2 Double Flick (learn with both hands)













Spoiler: 04:40 - Why Double Flick with both hands













Spoiler: 04:55 - Not Common U push













Spoiler: (11:11 - U Push Forgotten to Be Mentioned, but put into B section)













Spoiler: 05:16 - F Moves Introduction













Spoiler: 05:43 - F Move Left Thumb Up













Spoiler: 05:57 - F Move Situational Advice













Spoiler: 06:22 - F' Variations













Spoiler: 07:00 - F' Variation Using Left Index Explanation of Value













Spoiler: 07:22 - F' Stabilising Cube with Thumb/Pinky



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=442s





Spoiler: 07:48 - F' Example Alg Uses for Stabilising Thumb/Pinky



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=468s





Spoiler: 08:40 - F' When To Use Thumb Examples



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=520s





Spoiler: 09:05 - F' Push Another Way, Personally Considered not Particularly Useful, but probably has a Use



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=545s





Spoiler: 09:35 - F2 Moves Example 1



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=575s





Spoiler: 09:52 - F2 Moves Example 2 (G Perm, Best Example)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=592s





Spoiler: 10:10 - F Move That Isn't Very Common, But Can Be Done Very Quickly



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=610s





Spoiler: 11:00 - B Moves Introduction, A Little bit Tricky, Not a Lot Of Algs



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=660s





Spoiler: 11:13 - B Moves, Alg Example 1 Push, shows finger setup for next move (also applies to U)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=673s





Spoiler: 12:00 - B Moves, Conclusion, Explanation of Alternate methods (regrip)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=720s





Spoiler: 12:26 - B2 Moves, (same as F2, prob won't encounter many)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=746s





Spoiler: 12:36 - M Moves Introduction



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=756s





Spoiler: 13:30 - M Moves, alternate way to move



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=810s





Spoiler: 13:55 - M Moves, more alternative ways to move



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=835s





Spoiler: 14:15 - M Moves, OLL Example



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=855s





Spoiler: 14:33 - M2 Moves (pretty much same as D2s)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=873s





Spoiler: 15:03 - M2 Moves, Example of Use



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=903s





Spoiler: 15:24 - M2 Moves Example, Good for MU PLLs (esp. something like the Z Perm, shown)



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=924s





Spoiler: 15:24 - M2 Moves Example, Z Perm Breakdown



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRskR71ccYM&t=924s


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks for this


----------

